# Babies in the winter



## MG'S Rabbits (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi! I raise Holland lops for show, and I'm wondering if anyone has any tips for babies in the winter, I'm in Colorado so it can get preeetty cold especially at night. I've considered bringing the does inside till the babies have fur, but as I'm breeding two does at the same time it could get crowded. Anyone have any tricks for this?
@AmberLops I know you breed hollands, any ideas?


----------



## D and L Meadows (Jan 21, 2020)

Hello,
Whenever I have bunnies born in the winter, I always have one of my Angoras have at the same time, or make sure I have some Angora wool on hand. It is much warmer than regular fur. But I don't know about winters in Colorado...the coldest it gets here is in the single digits, rarely below 0 degrees.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 21, 2020)

Leaving bunnies in our insulated barn with heat lamps have worked best for us. One next to/above the cage where the nest box sits.


----------



## JakeM (Jan 30, 2020)

Here in Minnesota, the only extra thing I'll do is 'shelf' the nest box of babies in the heated garage until I go do chores. Then while feeding everyone I pop the box in with the doe, she feeds them, then I put them back in the garage when I'm done. I do also cover them with a towel with an opening for air exchange, but in all honesty, a lot of people here are able to breed just like they do in summer over winter. The does should pull enough fur to keep them warm. It just may take longer for the babies to leave the box than in summer!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just raised a litter with no trouble out in my barn...I gave the mom some rolled oats along with her pellets from time to time.  The  barn is insulated.  out nest boxes are made out  of thicker wood too.  Not 1/2”.  I always made sure the water bowl was not frozen over so mom would have access water and tons of thick hay.  Good luck and enjoy!!


----------

